# New project for DubaiLand!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

UK firm to set up polo club at Dubailand

Dubai's ambitious Dh18 billion development Dubailand has received a huge boost with the news that British company Plantation Holdings plans to set up a vast upscale equestrian and polo facility within the project.


Salem bin Dasmal, chief executive of Dubai Tour-ism Development Co, which manages Dubailand - he is also the ddia's deputy director general - welcomed the news.


Bin Dasmal said that the two billion square feet Dubailand has been launched by dubai tour-ism development co, a subsidiary of Ddia with the aim of providing the most comprehensive leisure, tourism and entertainment facilities for this region, and perhaps the world. 


"The aim was not only to provide a facility that would boost tourist flows to Dubai from the present 5 million visitors a year to 15 million by 2010 - but dubai Tourism Development Co has been tasked to facilitate inward investments.


"We are happy to announce that with international investors such as Plantation Holdings, we are on the way."


The british investors will set up the plantation equestrian and polo club at dubailand. "We are aware that Dubailand is looking for the very best," said Arthur Fitzwilliam, managing director of Plantation Holdings. 


"We promise that the facility, which we will create, will be a benchmark for the equestrian world. "Dubai already has internationally acknowledged equestrian credentials. Its horse training facilities are the envy of many and the Dubai World Cup as well as being the world's richest horse race is a major social event.


"We intend to complement and add to that reputation."


Bin Dasmal said the plantation equestrian and polo club will house one of the world's largest equestrian facilities, sited on 14.5 million square feet of luxuriously landscaped grounds. 


"There will be air-conditioned stabling for 800 horses and world-class facilities for show jumping, dressage, cross-country, endurance and polo along with the recreational riding," he said. 


The facility will be staffed with the best international instructors for all equestrian disciplines. The four polo fields will enable the playing not only of high goal polo, but will allow the simultaneous scheduling of beginner games.


The polo academy will further encourage and develop the growth of the sport amongst the local population and provide enthusiasts from all over the world an opportunity to participate in the sport on the arabian Peninsula. 


To further enhance the riding pleasure of the members and their guests, the club will have two luxurious club houses, one for the equestrian and one for the polo community. These will house a variety of restaurants and shops for the whole family to enjoy.


"To enable international visitors to fully appreciate the facilities at the complex, we have given permission to the promoters to build a five-star dedicated resort on the grounds, so that enthusiasts can be close to their favourite sport and also enjoy the other vacation options that Dubai has to offer," Bin Dasmal said.


----------

